# Watch part pen



## JimH (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello! I have only been a member a short time so I haven't had a chance to meet many of you but am looking forward to it.I am going to try and show a pen I made that has alot of meaning to me. My Mom and Dad have been gone a number of years.So I decided to use their watches to make this pen.
The pen is a button click siearra.The background is carbon fibre.
Thanks for looking and have a blessed day!

[attachment=9619]

[attachment=9618]


----------



## JimH (Aug 25, 2012)

It looks like I should have tried to make them smaller.Sorry about that this is my first time at posting a pic.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice pen and great special meaning. You'll figure out the picture thing, great attempt for a first try.  You did better than I did when I first posted!


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 25, 2012)

Thats an awesome idea Jim. Turned out really great.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2012)

Very cool. That couldn't have been easy. Well done.


----------



## myingling (Aug 25, 2012)

That is cool


----------



## JMC (Aug 25, 2012)

Definately unique Jim, nice work.


----------



## JimH (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. I really appreciate it.
It's not so much that they are hard to make they just take awhile to do.


----------

